# Verdi's songs



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good recording of Verdi's songs?

I like the look of this one. Has anyone heard it?


----------



## Lyricsop (Oct 21, 2010)

Verdi, has composed some gorgeous works, I would recomend starting with the one which you posted on this site


----------

